# MESINGER SADDLE CO - History?



## Wing Your Heel

Does anyone have any early ads for Messenger saddles they'd share with me? And can anyone help me research the company history?

I have an early Schwinn World with a leather Messenger saddle, and was surprised how difficult it is to find info on Messenger, so I'd like to write up some company history, and if possible a basic guide to their early saddle styles to help anyone else who's looking for info.

EDIT: I've just realized part of the problem is the correct spelling of the company name.

MESINGER SADDLE CO

H. F. Mesinger Mfg Co 

Not 'Messenger' 

Thanks,

Colin

Here are some pics of my saddle


----------



## morton

*Mesinger Saddle*

Good Day:  Attached is a lousy scan  from what I believe to be a late 1930's Oglaends catalog. The checkerboard like pattern on the saddles  is from my 10 year old scanner and does not appear in the catalog.   john


----------



## pelletman

They were available in the 1890's too, many wood rimmed safeties have them.  I'd guess the company started making bike saddles around 1893 or 4.  You might want to search google patents and see what you find.


----------

